# No Start



## TurboDSM86 (Oct 2, 2004)

hey hows it goin everyone? well i am new to the forum and figured nowd be a good time to post about my problem. to be blunt, my car doesnt run. i have a 87 audi cs 5000 turbo quattro. heres what ive checked and done so far:
connector to distributor has 11.79V..spec is around 12
spark plug wires:
cyl1 6100 ohm
cyl2 6900 ohm
cyl3 6300 ohm
cyl4 6280 ohm
cyl5 6340 ohm
spec is 5000 +/- 1000 ohm.. i am close there on most. i have a cheaper multimeter
ignition timing reference sensor:
top connection 979 ohm.. spec is 1000
middle connection 983 ohms...spec is 1000
bottom: was not supposed to test.
Secondary resistance of coil:
7,190 ohms...spec is 5-9K ohm
Primary resistance of coil:
1,3 ohm.. spec is .5-1.5 ohm
idle/full throttle switch..
12.74v..spec around 12v
idle switch resistance
.06 ohm.. spec is 0 ohm.

everything is looking ok so far? i bought the car and it didnt run. i hit the coil the other day when i got frusturated and it started up for 10 seconds, not sure about that. compression is good in all 5 cyl as well. im wondering where the hell i go from here? any inputs appreciated
thanks guys


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: No Start (TurboDSM86)*

Might wanna try forums.audiworld.com/v8 for an answer, this forum hasn't really picked up yet
Later and good luck!
LB


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: No Start (Senna4Life)*

Engines only need 4 things to run, fuel, air, spark & compression. Just curious, what makes you think it's an ignition problem? Do the simple tests first...is it getting spark (pull plug with wire attached and ground to the block, crank and look for a spark. Is it gwetting fuel? Check by pulling an injector and put it in a glass jar and crank. Does it spray? Nice even spray pattern?


----------



## TurboDSM86 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: No Start (duandcc)*

its getting fuel. it has compression w/in 8 psi of each other in all 5 cylinders. well above the factory spec's for wear mark. it is not getting spark. there is no vacuum leaks either.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: No Start (TurboDSM86)*

Pull the ecu from the passenger kick panel and inspect it for water damage/corrosion--that's what happened to mine and others, there is a plastic bag covering the top half, if it is ripped or missing water can drain down in there and do some nasty things to the ecu...
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: No Start (nuugen)*

http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...water


----------

